# Candy White edition 30 with CQuartz UK



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

The car wasnt too bad to be honest, was just wanting to get some winter protection on ready as I dont have much time off work...

Snowfoamed with Magifoam









Door shuts, tyres, sills, badges cleaned with G101









Wheels cleaned with bilberry and wheel whollies









Washed with Autofinesse Lather and a zymol sponge - which I must add I'm not impressed with either of them to be honest









I then used Korrosol on the car, only bled in 2 places?

















I also did one wheel, half Iron X, Half Korrosol

















I then rinsed, returned to the same part of the wheel, Used Iron X, results speak for themselves









I used Tardis, only found 2 tar spots









Snoafoamed again

I then Clayed half the car with a sonus claybar , and this was the aftermath, clean car:thumb:









Washed car again

I polished the car using a silverline rotary and some Menzerna Intensive polish,
with a few different pads as I wasnt getting the cut.
Got the antique Porter cable out and used some Blackmax









Healthy paint readings









Too healthy paint readings, bonnet has been subjected to a respray at some point









Car washed again

Door shuts polished with AutoFinesse Tripple









Carpro Eraser used, then followed up with Carpro Cquartz Uk, whcih is incredibly easy to use, followed by Carpro Reload Half an hour later.

















Wheels polished with P1, then applied Cquartz to those aswell









Tyres and trim finished with Gtechniq T1









Exhaust polished with Megs metal polish and wire wool









Glass cleaned with AF crystal and windscreen followed up with Autobrite repel









Interior was covered in Werkstat Prot

















All done, then it rained hald an hour later


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

really nice

looking very slick

did you find the car pro easy to use


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> really nice
> 
> looking very slick
> 
> did you find the car pro easy to use


Yes very easy, I was expecting a lot worse, was versy suprised how easy i was.
Must also add, after it finished raining, there was no water at all on any of the vertical surfaces, so it does its job very well:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How thick Cquartz UK is? Is it almost like water and can you see it when spreading?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice car great work.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Those wheel are proper mint!! I fancy mine them colour. 

Shame about the Korrosol though.. I rate BH products!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice good work.

Korrosol, it only bled in 2 places, so does this mean the product doesn't work?


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Very nice good work.
> 
> Korrosol, it only bled in 2 places, so does this mean the product doesn't work?


Compared with the same side he did with the iron x, I'd say it wasn't as effective.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Good work mate, how you finding the C Quartz??


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work, not very often that you see the green Sonüs clay bars being used, I still have quite a few left, but these will only be used on the garage queen 



heavyd said:


> Washed with Autofinesse Lather and a zymol sponge - which I must add I'm not impressed with either of them to be honest


- Nothing wrong with the Zymöl Sponge, switch to slick shampoo like Poorboy's SS&S or Lusso Autobathe and you'll most likely love it.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

mattyslk said:


> Compared with the same side he did with the iron x, I'd say it wasn't as effective.


How do you know?

Perhaps there was just more blood from IX.

How do you know there wasn't much in the way of contamination on the panels anyway?

Korrosol maybe was doing it's thing well but just didn't bleed as much.

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lovely car and looks great! :thumb:

I'm pretty sure the CQuartz will be fine because you applied the ReLoad before it rained. 

Alan W


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I just popped out, to the garage, cant believe the reflections and 'glassiness' the car has now compared to the waxes I've been using ( Glasur, Shield Desire etc) 
I bought loads of wash Schmidts years ago and I prefer those over the zymol sponge, although it might be better with a shampoo that doesnt feel like youre washing the car in stale dishwater

As far as the Korrosol goes, I was expecting better. I'll explain better

same wheel, half Iron X, other half Korrosol

Iron X










Korrosol










Now I left it on longer than I should have, in anticipation of the Korrosol working.

Now, same wheel rinsed down and dried off.
On the Korrosol side, I now sprayed Iron X.
So any bleeding you see is what the Korrosol Missed


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looking very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool thanks for clearing that up.

:thumb:


----------



## Lightning Fast (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful result there


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Lovely car and looks great! :thumb:
> 
> I'm pretty sure the CQuartz will be fine because you applied the ReLoad before it rained.
> 
> Alan W


I'm glad it was supplied in the Kit, as this arrived this morning via royal mail










A full bottle of Reload packed in a jiffy bag, that was empty by the time it got to my house.
Who in the right mind posts a bottle like that in a jiffy bag
Serves me right for buying off the bay I guess........


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

heavyd said:


> I'm glad it was supplied in the Kit, as this arrived this morning via royal mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you buy that reload bottle??

contact the reseller and ask for another bottle!, they should sell it with separate sealed cap and spray head, not assembled.

if you have troubles with that reseller pls contact me.

glad you like the CQUK btw.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Perhaps there was just more blood from IX.
> 
> ...


"Bleeding" is the chemical reaction between the fallout remover applied and the iron particles, thus weakening the temporary bond they form with the paint work. The chemical reaction that takes place during this colour change allows the particle to become water soluble.

If the half and half was against a non-colour changing fall out remover then I'd understand your dubiosity.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Nice work Dom . Cars looking well .


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Looks good well done :thumb: 

just out of interest did you spray korossol to ironx side after?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Kotsos said:


> Looks good well done :thumb:
> 
> just out of interest did you spray korossol to ironx side after?


Thanks:thumb:

I didnt try that to be honest due to the colour of the wheel after the iron X had been on it.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Fair enough.

Had a about a same test with autowheels and trix. After application I sprayed autowheels on trix side and still bleeding. 

Tbh I haven't try korrosol yet


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks good mate


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice result and write up. Car looks sooo glassy. Love the rims!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice write up. Car's looking super clean and shiny.


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Good write up and nice results.....now managed to show one of the guys that owns a Candy White the difference between glassy and wet look so he knows I'm not talking rubbish lol


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Cquartz said:


> where did you buy that reload bottle??
> 
> contact the reseller and ask for another bottle!, they should sell it with separate sealed cap and spray head, not assembled.
> 
> ...


I received a replacement bottle today in the post.
I opened the leaking bottle, and the spray head had worked itself loose.
The bottle I received today had been shrink wrapped with plastic like the other carpo items I bought, unlike the bottle I had yesterday which didnt have any on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work - looks good! Wish mine had Xenon's!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking vw fella


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

heavyd said:


> I received a replacement bottle today in the post.
> I opened the leaking bottle, and the spray head had worked itself loose.
> The bottle I received today had been shrink wrapped with plastic like the other carpo items I bought, unlike the bottle I had yesterday which didnt have any on


good ! , thats how most bottles should come, with shrink cover on them, just like the cquk bottle you had.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice ED30.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, Since seeing the results, Bilt Hamber was convinced they had sent me a bad bottle of Korrosol, they sent a replacement out, thanks:thumb:

I tried the old vs new on the missus clio today as a quick test. Wheels hadnt been washed, and were dry, was more of a quick test


















Looks like they were right as there is a deffinite difference!

Korrosol Vs Iron X on other wheel










The Korrosol does take longer to react, but the end result is practically the same as the Iron X.
Also, one of the main differences is the fact the Korrosol smells of a quite pleasant cherry smell, and not of pungeant nauseating baby vomit, that seems to linger on my hands and driveway for ages!
Thanks to Bilt Hamber for the customer service:thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

nice write up mate thanks :thumb:

having the same interior as you how did you find the werkstat prot was on the centre console? I find no matter what product i use (excluding af spritz) it stains the plastic and takes ages to remove and get clean.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Ryan said:


> nice write up mate thanks :thumb:
> 
> having the same interior as you how did you find the werkstat prot was on the centre console? I find no matter what product i use (excluding af spritz) it stains the plastic and takes ages to remove and get clean.


Its the first time I've used Prot, to be honest I think it left the leather on the seats feeling hard and 'plastic' like, a bit too much sheen on the dash, as its now reflecting on the windscreen a lot more, and like you said, the black fascia panel around the Nav unit seems like its gone on uneven and 'scarmy'
I liked the finish of the AF spritz better, and also smelled a lot nicer.
I was hoping to try some PERL next time after Ive used up the prot.
I always find the IPA bacterial wipes work well in getting stains off the trim, takes no time at all to get them to what they need to be, I just make sure I get some form of coating on afterwards


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely Edition 30


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking very cool indeed Dom :thumb:

Interesting about the Mk5 interior too as I always struggle to get the right finish in mine, I`d been considering Prot and I feel a bit put off now, kinda glad I didn`t get any, I`m just wanting something that leaves it OE looking but with some protection. Spritz . . hmm . .


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely looking golf, nice work.


----------

